# Keep Penny in Your Thoughts, Please....... (LONG)



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

**** Seems all I have done today is complain, lol****

Alright so as MANY of you know, my Penny Pooh girl is an epi (epileptic) and has struggled thru many things in her short life. Well I had to take Orion and Demon to the vet anywayz, Demon for a sore on his ear, no biggie, ointment and it'll be fine in a few days, Orion went for a torn paw pad on left front leg, Doc cut the extra skin off, gave him a shot so he'll quit chewing on his ass and then it was Penny turn, OMG the car ride there was fun, lmaoooo. Should have seen ppl's eyes when ya walk in with a mutt, a APBT and a Dobe 

So quick back story about 3 weeks ago I took Penny in for some sores on her vulva, Doc gave me a ointment to put on it twice a day for 10 days, I did just taht and it didn't get any better, so I took her today, Doc looked at it and gave me a different ointment for yeast, told me to use it twice a day for two weeks and come back, if it was gone then it was just a yeast infection, but when he looked at it originally he said something about cancer, so the ointment and come back in two weeks to see if the ointment helped if not he's testing her for cancer. CANCER, really, OMG I seriously just want to hold her and cry. She never deserved the hand life has dealt her, see I'm crying again, some of it is the pain in my back but I cry for her, she is such a sweet girl, been such a trooper.

I just needed to vent to people who would listen and not tell me I am crazy and to not freak out, it is kinda hard though. Please just keep my Penny in your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Penny is lucky to have you. Penny is always in my thoughts, and will never leave. I hope the best for sweet little Penny Poo.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww poor little pooh. Now I'm gunna cry. I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you. Penny is a very special girl and she will be in my thoughts and prayers always. both you guys take care and get better soon.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, this poor girl just can't catch a break! Give her some extra love from us, Tye


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry Tye, I will keep ya'll in my thoughts and prayers. IDK what I would do if I were in your shoes. Get well Tye, and give penny some kisses from me and my crew.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry to hear, you are all in my thought and prayers.... hope she gets better...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh gees...poor girl is just having a rough time! Just try to stay positive, it will make all the difference. She has no idea, I'm sure, what is going on. Everything may work out just how you would wish, but it might not. Either way, stay positive and enjoy every minute with her, even a dog's full life is very short. Stay strong and stay positive! You and Penners have all of our support and hope.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that, i will keep her in my thoughts..poor thing.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun I am so very sorry to hear about all of what is going on. Please know she is in our thoughts here ... keep us posted & give her lots of kisses from me..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Penny is lucky to have to. Penny is always in my thoughts, and will never leave. I hope the best for sweet little Penny Poo.


Oh Holly, I am so lucky to have her, she is a very special girl. Penny sends you licks Holly and says thank you.



kg420 said:


> Awwwww poor little pooh. Now I'm gunna cry. I can't even imagine how hard this must be for you. Penny is a very special girl and she will be in my thoughts and prayers always. both you guys take care and get better soon.


Oh Krystal I have cried enough for both of us, 4 seizures last thurs. and now this. Thanks girl.



reddoggy said:


> Man, this poor girl just can't catch a break! Give her some extra love from us, Tye


Oh Jon, it seems like she can't, huh? Penny sends you big slobbery kisses Jon and says thank you.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm so sorry Tye, I will keep ya'll in my thoughts and prayers. IDK what I would do if I were in your shoes. Get well Tye, and give penny some kisses from me and my crew.


Thank you so much Shana, I am not sure what to do other han just love her more every day. Penny says thank you for the love and sends licks your way.



pittybull01 said:


> sorry to hear, you are all in my thought and prayers.... hope she gets better...


Thank you very much.



GTR said:


> Oh gees...poor girl is just having a rough time! Just try to stay positive, it will make all the difference. She has no idea, I'm sure, what is going on. Everything may work out just how you would wish, but it might not. Either way, stay positive and enjoy every minute with her, even a dog's full life is very short. Stay strong and stay positive! You and Penners have all of our support and hope.


Thanks so much Nikki, going thru her epilepsy has made me stay as positive as I possibly can, lol. And she is more special to me than she could ever know.



~StangChick~ said:


> Im so sorry to hear that, i will keep her in my thoughts..poor thing.


Thanks girl, Penny sends licks. 



geisthexe said:


> Hun I am so very sorry to hear about all of what is going on. Please know she is in our thoughts here ... keep us posted & give her lots of kisses from me..


Thanks Deb, thank you very much, we both appreciate it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG I'm very sorry to hear this Tye!Penny is one of my faves,the purty girl!I will definitely say some prayors and keep ya'll in my thoughts for sure!
Keep your head up girl and don't let it get you down.Just know we're all here for you to lean on.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lexi, thank you so much, Penny says she loves ya and she appreciates the thoguhts.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. I hope it's nothing serious and she gets better soon.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will pray it is nothing serious, poor penny has gone through enough in her life she really needs a break. Please keep us updated


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Penny is going to make it  she is a sweet sweet puppy and everything will be alright... Possitive energy can do wonders !! Penny girl soo cute..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww, Tye! I'm so sorry you're going thru this! Penny is in my thoughts and prayers, as always! Hugs to you and I hope it's not cancer! You two girls get better soon! If ya don't, I'm comin over there to kick some butt, lol!! Thought you could use a smile! I love ya'll and I really do hope for the best for you and Penny Pooh!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that Tye, Penny is really lucky to have you and hopefully things start turning around tons of good karma and caring thoughts for you and your girl!! Keep us updated!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You have and continue to give Penny a glorious life. QUALITY is what is about. She and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> Aww. I hope it's nothing serious and she gets better soon.


Thanks Aimee, I hope so as well.



performanceknls said:


> I will pray it is nothing serious, poor penny has gone through enough in her life she really needs a break. Please keep us updated


Thank you Lisa, I sure hope that break comes soon. I promise to keep all posted.



davidfitness83 said:


> Penny is going to make it  she is a sweet sweet puppy and everything will be alright... Possitive energy can do wonders !! Penny girl soo cute..


awwww David, thank you so much, Penny sends you slobbery wet ones. And I am a firm believer in positive energy 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Aww, Tye! I'm so sorry you're going thru this! Penny is in my thoughts and prayers, as always! Hugs to you and I hope it's not cancer! You two girls get better soon! If ya don't, I'm comin over there to kick some butt, lol!! Thought you could use a smile! I love ya'll and I really do hope for the best for you and Penny Pooh!


 Bev, Penny says bring ya butt, that way she can suck love out of you in person  We love you too girl, thanks so much.



PrairieMoonPits said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that Tye, Penny is really lucky to have you and hopefully things start turning around tons of good karma and caring thoughts for you and your girl!! Keep us updated!


Oh PMP, and I think I am truely blessed and am grateful to have her in my life, she has enriched it so much. Thank you for the karma and good thoughts, it means a lot.



bluefamily said:


> You have and continue to give Penny a glorious life. QUALITY is what is about. She and you will be in my thoughts.


Oh thank you, I love her soooo much, she is a very special girl. I want her quality of life to be the best. Thank you so much. Penny sends ya big kisses.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

truly sorry and keeping my fingers crossed. will be following updates.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm thinking positive thoughts for your girl!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry I didn't reply yesterday Tye but I was pretty far down myself.
I am even more sorry you and Penny Pooh are going through this, but grateful that if she has to go through anything ( cause life just sucks like that ) that she has one of thee bestest Mom - Lady's ever ! Hugs and love you Tye Tye and Penny Pooh!
You are both in my prayers .......


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> truly sorry and keeping my fingers crossed. will be following updates.


Thanks NTPB, day 3 and no change so far.



FloorCandy said:


> I'm thinking positive thoughts for your girl!


Thanks FC, Penny sedns you extra kisses.



DueceAddicTed said:


> Sorry I didn't reply yesterday Tye but I was pretty far down myself.
> I am even more sorry you and Penny Pooh are going through this, but grateful that if she has to go through anything ( cause life just sucks like that ) that she has one of thee bestest Mom - Lady's ever ! Hugs and love you Tye Tye and Penny Pooh!
> You are both in my prayers .......


awww Ronnie, I'm sorry you have [email protected] in your life, you know I'm here for you, we love you girl. awwww thanks girl, I love her, she is a very special girl. Hugs to you Ronnie and tons of slobbery wet ones from Penny Pooh. I will keep you in my thougths as well girl. ((HUGS))


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh tye  i think u both really jus need hugs. i would but i'll all the way up here  i'll be prayin for you both tho. stay strong n keep lovin on that girl!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks so much Becca, Penny and I both really appreciate the love, trust me even from up there it goes a long way  Penny send sbig licks your way


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dunno why I didn't post in here! But OMG poor Penny Pooh!! I am so sorry Tye, I hope it turns out to be nothing serious, I can't imagine. Poor girl  At least she's a happy girl! If you need anything at all, just let me know girl!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww Megan you are soo awesome, we love ya girl. Penny says thank you very much and sends you all slobbery wet kisses


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tye! I'm comin!! You better believe that! Penny can suck the love outta me all she wants... I've got so much to give, it's endless! I hope ya both get better soon! Please definately keep us posted. I'm prayin for ya girlie!! Hugs and love and good vibes comin your way!! Set me up a round while you're at it!! Lol!


----------

